# Asus A7V600 WOL aktivieren?



## metno (23. Januar 2005)

Wie aktiviere ich Wake-on-LAN beim A7V600? In der Produktbeschreibung steht, dass das unterstützt wird.
 Wenn ich gerade vom LAN Anschlusses des Mainboards spreche: Das Internet ist sch... langsam. Downloaden und Dateien im Netzwerk transferieren funktioniert aber wie normal. Was könnte das Problem sein? PC => US Robotics USR8000, Version V1.25 => Netopia Cayman 3341 => Internet
    Oder habe ich da etwas falsch konfiguriert?


----------

